# So the Collins twins are 10 year vets



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Despite both of them having career averages of less than 4PPG, they have combined to make over $45 Million in their careers. 

Anyone else have any examples of scrubs who have managed to make decent careers for themselves?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Luke Walton...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Scalabrine's gotta be pushing 10 years by now.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Bo Outlaw


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

Jason Collins is the scrub that knocked out Dwight in the first rd last season


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Sean Marks played 11 years while only playing 230 regular season games. Awesome effort - he wouldn't have made anywhere near the cash of the Collins boys though.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Floods said:


> Scalabrine's gotta be pushing 10 years by now.




That's a good one. At least must of these other stiffs are tall. What's Scalabrine's purpose for being on a team? Can't score, can't rebound, can't shoot, not a great defender or a passer.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Big Country Reeves made just under $56 mil in his career. He got paid for 8 full seasons of basketball despite playing in only 395 games.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Brian Cook's still around I think.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The mavs just signed Wince Harder I think.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Big Country Reeves made just under $56 mil in his career. He got paid for 8 full seasons of basketball despite playing in only 395 games.


Reeves logged six seasons, you dirty liar. He retired midway through what would have been his seventh (not playing a game in 2001-02).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Reeves logged six seasons, you dirty liar. He retired midway through what would have been his seventh (not playing a game in 2001-02).


Everything in my post is 100% accurate.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Michael Ruffin has the lowest career PPG for anyone who has appeared in at least 400 NBA games.

Nine seasons, 414 games, 1.7 points.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Everything in my post is 100% accurate.


I dispute you.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I dispute you.


I'm not sure what you are actually disputing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

John Amaechi was gay...

Oh sorry, what was the question again?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Laker Freak said:


> That's a good one. At least must of these other stiffs are tall. What's Scalabrine's purpose for being on a team? Can't score, can't rebound, can't shoot, not a great defender or a passer.


Actually, Scal's a good shooter for a power forward(career average of 35% from three) and an adequate defender, not just for an end of the bench guy, but in general. His value comes from being able to be plugged into the lineup for a few games a year without giving up a ton on defense, and on offense you can just camp him in the corner and he's a good enough shooter that the D can't forget about him. He specializes in being a thirteenth man, if you will.

EDIT: Also, the Collins brothers make perfect sense as long-term NBA players. They're beefy seven-footers who defend and don't cause any problems off the court. As long as they're able to body up on opposing centers and box out they'll be in the league.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm not sure what you are actually disputing.


I have re-read the post and no longer dispute anything.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Michael Ruffin has the lowest career PPG for anyone who has appeared in at least 400 NBA games.
> 
> Nine seasons, 414 games, 1.7 points.


Michael Ruffin topped 700 points for his career? How the hell did he manage that?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Whenever I hear Michael Ruffin's name I will always think of this:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The NBA it's just fantastic. The NBA where facepalm happens (aka Michael Ruffin).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Since we're not limited to big men, how about Marcus Banks? who's made an entire career out of his 30 odd game stint in Minnesota. And will probably (or improbably depending on how you look at it) end up in the NBA again next year.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Since we're not limited to big men, how about Marcus Banks? who's made an entire career out of his 30 odd game stint in Minnesota. And will probably (or improbably depending on how you look at it) end up in the NBA again next year.


Yeah, Phoenix handed him a 25-year Magic Johnson contract because he put up 12 points per game on a crap team.

He played in 128 games over the subsequent five-year deal the Suns gave him.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Brian Cardinal.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Jacque Vaughn


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Yeah, Phoenix handed him a 25-year Magic Johnson contract because he put up 12 points per game on a crap team.
> 
> He played in 128 games over the subsequent five-year deal the Suns gave him.


Hey man, we didn't like ANY of the contracts of 2005. My reaction to the Banks signing was "Who the **** is Marcus Banks?" The most complimented part of his game in Phoenix was his purple Lamborghini. He stole money. 5yr, 21million!?! Those 128 games were also without injury! He just couldn't get into the game because he wasn't good enough!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Medvedenko made over $10million.... Just saying...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Tracy McGrady made over 100 million.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

some guys are just well liked so they get to stay on the team. Games aren't won and lost by the last guy on the bench. How he practices and gets along with the team means a lot. Towel waving seems to be a very important skill for you fringe guys.


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Jacque Vaughn


Tony Massenberg & Jacque held on long enough to get themselves rings


----------

